# The Skyline GT-R remembered...



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good video Miguel..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Quite enjoyed that. The last 20 seconds or so of the soundtrack are the best.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Loved watching all the old race footage


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A superb video
Many thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## supra steveo (Jan 8, 2011)

nice bit of history on the car


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice video


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome vid mate :clap:

Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------

